# Indent down arm



## lauraj90 (Aug 8, 2020)

Just wondering whether anybody can help identfy why I have this line going down my arm. It only really seems to be visible when my arm is rested and doesn't cause any pain.

Plus it seems to becoming more visible the more I'm building muscle.

I have tried to Google it and can't find anything similar and the closest thing it seems to say is bicep tear, but they seem to go across, not down like mine.

Any info would be great.


----------



## AeWyN (Nov 30, 2021)

lauraj90 said:


> Just wondering whether anybody can help identfy why I have this line going down my arm. It only really seems to be visible when my arm is rested and doesn't cause any pain.
> 
> Plus it seems to becoming more visible the more I'm building muscle.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same thing, but I am in excruciating pain!! I have been trying so hard to find out what is wrong with me!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Dunno, but I’d be inclined to apply some deep tissue massage to break down any adhesions/scar tissue… or maybe ask a local sports masseuse/physio


----------

